# My betta is staying at the bottom of the tank HELP



## all4v2000 (Jun 11, 2008)

I have had my betta for over a month now & he has been doing fine, but now I find he doesn't swim as much and likes to stay at the bottom of the tank. I have done the water change, but I don't know whatelse to do to make him swim a little more. Any suggestions or what could be wrong with him?


----------



## Meatpuppet (Mar 1, 2008)

how big is your tank?
do you have a heater? (hope so, if you dont this is probly the problem)
filtered?
what are the water parameters? (tested with master liquid test kit)

what do you feed him? does he look bloated at all?
and what is your water changing schedual?

sorry for all the questions, the answers will help us help you


----------



## all4v2000 (Jun 11, 2008)

Tank size: 1.5 gallons, no heater, not bloated, change water about once a month. I have a feeling it's the PH level.


----------



## JMeenen (Apr 7, 2008)

A 1.5 Gallon ...you said you had a heater but do you have any type of filter? Even with a filter on a 1.5 Gallon tank you should be doing a 25% water change every few days..this is probebly causing your Bettas health to deteriorate ..your amonia & nitrates sre probebly really high at this point ..but heres what to do:
Purchase a 2.5 Gallon (at least)but if you can't just follow these directions
Purchace a nano type filter ( a Red Sea Nano or Azoo Palm filter)
get a container and save a small amount of your water ( not from the bottom), dump the rest it is probebly pretty bad, rinse the gravel and tank..don't use any cleaners!,put your water in , fill with new water, Use declorinator as per the directions on the amount of water you have, get your filter running, put your heater back in, Put your fish in and then every few days change out @25% of your water be sure you suck up poo and uneaten food off the bottom with either a small piece of tubing or a turkey baster..see the "Sticky for further info on Betta care.
Good Luck and welcome to the Forum


----------



## JMeenen (Apr 7, 2008)

also check out the post " My Betta care vid" by MysticAllie314..she has a cool bowl setup with filter & heater..may give you some Ideas for your setup..


----------

